# WoW selbst LIVE streamen - Die Anleitung



## Isnogud (13. Juni 2008)

Seit gut drei Monaten bin ich dabei, das "Project:Livestream" zu verwirklichen. Die Idee die dahinter steckte, war ganz einfach unseren Gilden- und Raidmitgliedern, welche nicht mitraiden konnten einen Einblick in unseren Progress zu geben. Wir hatten Leute aus der Gilde, die sowieso im TS waren und zuhörten, was bei uns abgeht. Ich habe oft Videos gemacht und zur Verfügung gestellt, auch wenn es mal nur ein Wipe war. So konnte jeder sehen, welche Fehler gemacht wurden, oder wie es bei Kael'Thas überhaupt aussieht. 

Daraus entstand bei mir die Idee, einen Livefeed von meinem WoW Bildschirm zu senden (um mir u.a. die Arbeit mit den Videos zu sparen :]). Darauf hin habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht und nichts zu dem Thema finden können. Weder, wie das funktioniert, noch jemanden der das überhaupt macht (ausser Giga). Also habe ich es selbst in die Hand genommen. Zuerst habe ich quasi eine Kamera auf meinen Bildschirm gerichtet, das aber schnell wegen der schrecklichen Qualität verworfen. Danach habe ich den TV-Ausgang an meinem PC genutzt und an einem zweiten PC mit S-VHS Eingang das Signal wieder entgegengenommen und das so an meinem einen red5 Streamingserver geschickt, den ich extra dafür eingerichtet habe. Das hat soweit auch funktioniert, man konnte erkennen worum es ging, aber die Qualtät war mir nicht gut genug. Weiterhin hatte es den Nachteil, dass ich die Auflösung nicht so hoch setzten konnte, weil es das S-VHS Signal nicht zulässt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass jeder Zuschauer meinen Chat mitlesen konnte x.x 

Bei meiner weiteren Suche bin ich dann auf einen Screen Capture Treiber gestossen, der genau meinen Wünschen entsprach. D.h. zum einen eine Softwarelösung und zum anderen mit der Möglichkeit nur bestimmte Bereiche zu streamen. Obwohl red5 soweit so gut lief, fehlen mir einige Optionen und das Java Know-How um sie selbst zu implementieren. Als ich dann auf mogulus.com gestossen bin, war mein Trio (Screen Capture Treiber, Flash Media Encoder und mogulus.com) perfekt. Damit habe ich dann viel und lange rumprobiert, hier geschraubt, da was anderers getestet usw. 

Da die Nachfrage nach so einem Stream doch grösser war, als ich ursprünglich dachte, habe ich eine ausführliche Anleitung geschrieben, die ich euch nun nach zwei Wettbewerben nicht länger vorenthalten will. Ich poste hier nur eine kurzversion in Auszügen, da die komplette Anleitung einfach zu viel für ein oder mehrere Forenposts ist. 

Die Programme sind KOSTENLOS. Mogulus ebenfalls.


----------



## Isnogud (13. Juni 2008)

*Isno's Live Stream Kit*

*1. VHScrCap installieren: *
> http://www.hmelyoff.com/index.php?section=9 - ggf. Rechner neu starten. 

*Settings: *

Starte "config" unter "Windows-Start" -> "Hmelyoff Lab -> VHScrCap". Ein leeres Fenster geht auf (es sei denn du hast schon eine Anwendung geöffnet, die auf den Treiber zugreift). Klicke auf "Create new" und das Settingsfenster geht auf.

Capture

Hier stellst du ein, was aufgenommen werden soll. Du kannst entweder den gesamten Bildschirm screenen (Track Screen) oder nur ein bestimmtes Fenster (Track Window und dann unten aus der Liste "Select Window") auswählen. Oder einen bestimmten Bereich, der über Länge und Höhe definiert wird.

"_Track window_" - Wähle diese Option, wenn du ein bestimmtes Fenster aufnehmen möchtest. Nachdem du diese Option gewählt hast, kannst du unter "select window" das entsprechende Fenster ausählen. Auch wenn dieses Fenster im Hintergrund sein sollte, wird es aufgenommen. Nicht jedoch, wenn es minimiert ist.

"_Track screen_" - Wähle diese Option, wenn du einen ganzen Bildschirm aufnehmen möchtest, so wie du es siehst. Wenn du mehrere Monitore hast, wird automatisch der primäre Monitor gescreent.

"_Show frame_" - zeigt einen Rahmen bei dir auf dem Bildschirm, so dass du siehst, welcher Bereich (oder Fenster) gerade aufgenommen wird.

"_Region_" - Damit kannst du selbst einen Rahmen ziehen und bestimmen, welcher sichtbare Bereich aufgenommen werden soll. Dies ändert die Werte unter "Left, Top, Width, Height".

"_Fadenkreuzsymbol_" - Wenn du auf das Symbol klickst und dann mit der Maus herausziehst, kannst du ein Fenster oder nur einen Teil davon auswählen um es aufzunehmen. Das ist dann hilfreich, wenn du nicht weiss, wie das Fenster heisst oder wenn du eben nur einen Teilbereich/Unterfenster aus dem Fenster auswählen möchtest. Hier nicht interessant.

Für WoW benutze ich die "Region"-Möglichkeit, wobei ich die Werte händisch eintrage. Da ich nur einen Teil meines Bildschirmes streame (dann kann man mehr erkennen und mir bleibt ein "privater" Bereich zum chatten), kann ich so schnell den Bereich ändern, falls etwas interessantes ausserhalb des gewählen Bereiches stattfinden sollte.

Am besten ist es, wenn man eine Auflösung in dem Verhältnis 4:3 streamt. Das ist bei der Auflösung 648 x 468 auch gegeben. Allerdings hatte ich einen Bereich ausgewählt, der nicht 4:3 kompatibel ist, so dass beim Umrechnen ein Balken an der Seite ensteht. Daher benutze ich nun den Bereich:

Left: 313; Top: 60; Width: 1024; Height: 768

Dadurch wird die Qualität des Bildes etwas besser und es ist kein Rand mehr vorhanden. Wer genug CPU/Upstream Power hat, kann so natürlich auch gleich in 1024x768 streamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Settings*

Hier wird eingestellt, wie mit den gefilmten Daten umgegangen wird. In den eckigen Klammern sind meine Werte angegeben.

"_Border Color_" - Hintergrundfarbe für "Lücken" (siehe Resize to output size). [Schwarz]

"_Frame Rate_" - Die Anzahl der Bilder pro Sekunde mit der aufgenommen wird. [15]

"_Align Video_" - Richtet das Video autmatisch zentriert aus. [An]

"_Show mouse_" - Nimmt den Mauszeiger mit auf. [An]

"_Show clicks_" - Nimmt die Mausklicks mit auf, bzw. man erkennt am Mauszeiger, dass geklickt wurde (wird invertiert). [An]

"_Capture layered windows_" - Nimmt Fenster, welche einen bestimmten Overlaymodus verwenden, mit auf. So könnte man andere Windowsprogramme laufen lassen und zeigen. Eine Senderlogog z.B. (was aber über mogulus leicht möglich ist). Manche Spiele benötigen diese Option. [An]

"_Optimize screen capture_" - Sorgt für eine bessere Bildqualität. Bei mir aus Performancegründen nicht an. [Aus].

"_Optimize screen deliver_" - Bessere Qualität, aber wegen dem anderen Optimize ebenfalls [Aus].

"_Resize to output size_" - Das Bild wird automatisch auf die Größe umgerechnet, mit der es gestreamt wird. D.h. wenn man im FME eine Auflösung von 648 x 486 einstellt, dann liefert der SCD genau diese Auflösung und rechnet den vorher eingestellten, sichtbaren Bereich um. Bereiche die durch das Umrechnen und bei Erhalt des Seitenverhältnisses nicht dargestellt werden können, werden mit der "Border Color" aufgefüllt. [An]

"_Use linear resize in 32bit mode_" - Wenn du eine 32 Bit Farbdarstellung hast, ist dies die bessere Umrechnungsmethode für die Größenumrechnung. [An]

"_Keep aspect_" - Sorgt dafür, dass die Seitenverhältnisse beim Umrechnen erhalten bleiben. [An]

"_Specify output size_" - Anstatt dem "Resize to output size" kannst du hier auch einen Wert eintragen und somit eine bestimmte Auflösung erzwingen. Überschreibt die Option "Resize to output size". [Aus]

"_Register in ROT_" - Dies ist eine Option, die für Entwickler gedacht ist und sorgt dafür, dass die Anzahl der Instanzen etwas anders gehandhabt wird. [Aus]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isnogud (13. Juni 2008)

*2. Account bei Mogulus.com einrichten (Kostenlos, gültige EMail wird benötigt): *
> http://www.mogulus.com/channels/signup


----------



## Isnogud (13. Juni 2008)

*3. Flash Media Encoder (FME) installieren. Kostenlos, aber EMailregistrierung:* 

> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashmediase...shmediaencoder/

Settings: 

*Video:*

_Size_ - Ich habe dort meistens die Auflösung 648 x 486 eingestellt. Mehr ist möglich, allerdings nimmt natürlich damit auch die zu übertragende Datenmengen zu, was dazu führt, dass WoW selbst zu laggy wird. Bei Tests konnte ich 1024 x 768 auch noch flüssig streamen, hatte dann aber schnell eine Ping von 600 ms und mehr in WoW. Je nach Kapazität Deiner Internetleitung kannst/musst du diesen Wert erhöhen oder veringern.

_fps_ - Die Anzahl der Bilder, die das programm "versucht" pro Sekunde zu übertragen. Wird der Wert zu niedrig gewählt, bekommen die Zuschauer nur einen ruckeligen Stream zu sehen. Wird die Zahl zu hoch gewählt, wird wiederum zuviel Bandbreite verbraucht, was sich aufs Spielen (Ping) negativ auswirkt. Ich habe mit 15 einen guten Wert gefunden. 20 funktionieren auch, allerdings kostet dies gleich ~ 1/4 mehr Bandbreite, so dass auch hier WoW einfach viel zu laggy ist. Auch hier gilt: Probieren, ob mehr möglich und für dich noch akzeptabel ist.

_Bit rate_ - Hier stellen wir quasi ein, wieviel Bandbreite wir für den Stream zur Verfügung haben. Je mehr das ist, desto besser ist die Qualität. Obwohl meine Leitung (wie schon so oft erwähnt) einen Upload von ~ 1 MBit (ergo ~ 1000 Kpbs) hat, wähle ich trotzdem hier nur einen Wert von 550 - 650 Kbps. Mehr ist möglich, allerdings wird es ab 650 KBps schon wieder laggy. Zum einen darf man nicht vergessen, dass der max. mögliche Upload auch zu dem Streaminganbieter (wie z.B. mogulus) möglich sein muss und nicht nur zu dem Provider an dem man angeschlossen ist. Zum anderen laufen auch andere 

---------------

*FMS URL:* rtmp://fme.mogulus.com/mogulus/[DEIN_CHANNEL]/username=[DEIN_USERNAME]/password=[DEIN_PASSORT]/isAutoLive=true

Backup URL: (Nix, bleibt leer).

Stream: BeliebigerName

---------------

Ersetzte [DEIN_CHANNEL] mit dem Namen von deinem Mogulus Channel und [DEIN_USERNAME] und [DEIN_PASSWORT] entsprechend (*die Angaben erfolgen ohne die Klammern "[" und "]"*).

Solltest du mehrere "Kameras" einsetzten, was bei Mogulus möglich ist, muss jeder einen anderen Name bei "Stream" verwenden.

*DAS WARS! (Kurzversion) *

*Klicke nun auf "START"* und schaue dir Deinen Stream an. WARTE allerdings nach dem Klick auf Start etwas (5-15 Sek.)! Durch dieses Starten und Stoppen was du im Log sehen wirst, aktiviert sich die Anwendung immer wieder und ist so im Vordergrund. D.h. du willt z.B. in WoW gerade weiterlaufen, bleibst aber sofort stehen, weil der FME wieder aktiv ist.


----------



## Isnogud (13. Juni 2008)

Die ausführliche Anleitung gibt es hier: 

*http://www.3xms.de/ilsk/howtostreamyourgame*

Wer Fragen hat, kann sie  in meinem Forum oder hier stellen. 
http://www.3xms.de/ilsk/forum/viewforum.php?f=7

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ihr euren Channel hier und/oder in meinem Forum verlinkt.

http://www.3xms.de/ilsk/forum/viewforum.php?f=6

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen,
Euer Isnogud


----------



## Isnogud (13. Juni 2008)

[halt da platz da - ya never know]


----------



## WLKTester (13. Juni 2008)

üüüübelster Sticky Thread.
VOTE 4 STICKY!

Edit: erste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW: Nice Guide. Aber an Stream bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert, vorallem nicht mit meinem Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (13. Juni 2008)

Wow.. Respekt.. Super Anleitung, vielen lieben Dank für Deine Mühe und die tolle Erklärung... 

Mfg Tuminix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (13. Juni 2008)

echt n1 gemacht, leicht zu verstehen vote 4 sticky!


----------



## Jetrel (13. Juni 2008)

/sticky

hoi isno^^ daaanke für die anleitung


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Juni 2008)

/push ´n Vote 4 Sticky

Sehr nice und verständlich erklärt!


----------



## raeque (13. Juni 2008)

respekt und vor allem sehr verständlich geschrieben *thumbs up*


----------



## Isnogud (1. Juli 2008)

Heute stehen wir zum ersten mal "richtig" vor Illidan. D.h. ab ca. 19h werden wir uns nur dem Boss aller Bosse (BC) widmen und hoffentlich zum ersten mal legen. Es ist jeder eingeladen, zuzuschauen und mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen (Shoutbox auf der Seite). 

http://www.3xms.de/wow/live 

... Aber bitte bedenken, dass es viiiiel gewipe geben wird und das Zuschauen daher hin und wieder etwas ... hm.... einseitig ist. Aber ich habe immer ein paar Lückenfüller(videos) parat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatolocoporlomenos (1. Juli 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Heute stehen wir zum ersten mal "richtig" vor Illidan. D.h. ab ca. 19h werden wir uns nur dem Boss aller Bosse (BC) widmen und hoffentlich zum ersten mal legen. Es ist jeder eingeladen, zuzuschauen und mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen (Shoutbox auf der Seite).
> 
> http://www.3xms.de/wow/live
> 
> ...




Ich schaue seit deinem ersten Post bzgl. des Live Streamings immer mal wieder auf deiner Seite vorbei. Grad während dem Essen ist das ne viel bessere Unterhaltung als TV. Deswegen wollt ich dir hier mal ein Kompliment machen!!

Besonders interessant fand ich einen Gruul Run...TS war einfach zu witzig und die PvP Duelle mit Wakeful und Garandar...so hießen sie doch, oder?

Viel Glück heut Abend

Chris


----------



## Danbar (1. Juli 2008)

echt gute Idee...danke für die Anleitung


----------



## busaku (1. Juli 2008)

oha.. nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_TE trifft buffed.de kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Sowas hab ich hier noch nie gelesen *THUMBS UP*

/vote4sticky


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juli 2008)

komme leider nich auf die site 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde gerne reinschauen


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (1. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Damoriana (1. Juli 2008)

super sache das 

ich schau grade rein und ich hab grad schon super gelacht

``bosstaktik   phase 2  feuer=kacke  phase 3 zahnbürsten + pasta buff inne fre...``

echt das ist zu gut ich schau öfter mal rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (1. Juli 2008)

WoW , richtig geil ! 

/sticky bitte !

Naja der Wipe grade , das schafft ihr schon. Ich bin mit meiner alten Gilde auch gefühlte 500 Mal in der Flammen Phase gewiped. Und euer Klima im Raid finde ich auch sehr entspannt , kein Geflame , kein Gebrülle, sehr nette Leute :> Finde den Live Stream eine sehr interessante Möglichkeit mal andere Raids inkl. TS kennen zu lernen . Auf jeden Fall eine super Idee :>


----------



## Ragaron (1. Juli 2008)

finds auch gut
ok 1 stunde erklären respekt^^
/sticky plz


----------



## Thranduilo (1. Juli 2008)

sehr nette sache
ich werds zwar wohl net brauchen, da ich wenn überhaupt bossfights einfach mit fraps aufnehmen, und net mehr, aber son live stream is schon cool

hat auf jeden fall n  /sticky verdient


----------



## Dæmøn (1. Juli 2008)

/sticky

werd ich mal ausprobieren =)


----------



## Zangoran (1. Juli 2008)

Respekt und vielen Danke für deine Mühen!

/vote 4 sticky

Bin grad am mitschaun


----------



## CLOZEN (1. Juli 2008)

Ich schau grad zu *begeistert* vorallem mit dem ts, das zeigt mal richtig wie es in einer raidgilde aussieht. sehr nice

VIEEEEEL Glück jungs und mädels


----------



## Eni (1. Juli 2008)

Respekt, das ist ja mal genial.
Nur der Bildschirmausschnitt scheint nicht ganz zu passen. Wir sehen wohl ein 4:3 Bild vom 16:10 TFT ;-)

Trotzdem!!! Sehr nice.

Ciao
Eni


----------



## CLOZEN (1. Juli 2008)

Kannst du oder wer anderes mir sagen wie das addon heisst, wo alle bestätigt haben ob sie bereit sind oder nicht

Beim 2ten try schafft ihr es wohoooo hehe


----------



## Pàscal1 (1. Juli 2008)

mich interessiert das Uhr-Addon viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: Schade, ich hab gedacht du schaffst es komplett ohne Werbung... eben unter der Schoutbox was entdeckt.....


----------



## Juudra (1. Juli 2008)

Bin begeisterter isnogu Stream gucker hab die ersten trys versuche von Illidan gesehen.

Steh da auch voll hinter euch und ihr schafft den auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote for Sticky sowas muss erhalten bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isnogud (2. Juli 2008)

Danke für das positive Feedback! Freut mich zu lesen, dass es euch gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uhr-Addon ist "Analog-Clock" und die Werbung kommt von der Shoutbox. Hab leider noch keine andere moderierbare, die auch 100+ User verträgt. Bin für Tipps dankbar. Mich nervt die Werbung total, aber ich habe da keinen Einfluss drauf.

Ja, ist nur ein Ausschnitt, um ein besseres Bild liefern zu können. Hab dazu bei mir was in der FAQ geschrieben.

Der Readycheck ist von WoW. Das Fenster wer ready ist sieht man aber nur wenn man mind. ein "A" hat.

Illidan sind wir bis P3 gekommen. Bald liegt er im Dreck ... hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (2. Juli 2008)

Pushen hier !


----------



## Shadlight (2. Juli 2008)

/sticky


----------



## webaction (2. Juli 2008)

/sticky  !!!!


----------



## Shamozz (2. Juli 2008)

/sticky wann /sticky wird /sticky das /sticky hier /sticky endlich /sticky  /sticky ?

 /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky  /sticky 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viorel (2. Juli 2008)

/sticky


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2008)

/sticky pls, schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

isser jetzt schon /sticky???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (2. Juli 2008)

CLOZEN schrieb:


> Kannst du oder wer anderes mir sagen wie das addon heisst, wo alle bestätigt haben ob sie bereit sind oder nicht



das ist kein addon

geh einfach, wenn du einen schlachtzug offen hast, in das schlachtzugsfenster, dort steht oben rechts "info" und oben links "bereitschaft"
wenn du auf "bereitschaft" klickst bekommt jeder die auswahlmöglichkeiten "JA" und "NEIN"
und im schlachtzugsfenster siehst du dann ob die leute bereit oder afk sind


----------



## Gocu (2. Juli 2008)

@TE

da hast du echt super Arbeit gemacht ich werde mir das wahrscheinlich auch mal anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creedbart (4. Juli 2008)

Wann ist denn mal wieder n Live Stream?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. Juli 2008)

Creedbart schrieb:


> Wann ist denn mal wieder n Live Stream?


geh zum live stream und guck über dem fenster wo der livestream drin abgespielt wird da steht dann das am nächsten sonntag BT geraidet wird da isno und seine gilde schon mehrere Illi trys hatten und er diese ID liegen soll^^


----------



## teufelchen-maus (4. Juli 2008)

hallo bin neuling und wollte dich mal fragen ob du mir die beste add on einstellung geben kannst ich sehe bei der sache net durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (4. Juli 2008)

SUPI! Isnogud ich schaue den stream gerne und oft an!
Und GZ zum Sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thenoob (6. Juli 2008)

Super Tutorial !!

Habs gleich mal ausprobiert und hat soweit auch geklappt....musste allerdings feststellen dass meine Rechenleistung hier nicht so ganz ausreicht.

Würde mich mal interessieren wer von euch nach diesem Prinzip hier erfolgreich streamt und welches System dahintersteckt, CPU, Ram usw....

Greetz


----------



## Zundahealer (6. Juli 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/schattengarde

habs mal probiert .
hab alles auf high stehen und 1680*1050er auflösung ^^
falls ihr wissen wollt was das fürn rechner is einfach fragen *g*


----------



## WoW-Zocker (6. Juli 2008)

Echt super gemacht /vote Sticky!


----------



## WoW-Zocker (6. Juli 2008)

Oh is schon sticky na dann gz D


----------



## Chronon (6. Juli 2008)

hab da ma n prob, undzwar hab ich bei VH Multi Camera Studio, welches mitaufgeht bei adobe flash media encoder, ausversehen zu groß eingestellt, wie kann ich das wieder verkleinern?


----------



## Isnogud (14. Juli 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> hab da ma n prob, undzwar hab ich bei VH Multi Camera Studio, welches mitaufgeht bei adobe flash media encoder, ausversehen zu groß eingestellt, wie kann ich das wieder verkleinern?



Screenshot pls ...


*hust* Jetzt 1,5h lang Illidan Trys ... *hust*


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (14. Juli 2008)

Super Arbeit Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taneira (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super gemacht


----------



## Damatar (14. Juli 2008)

find ich nice , warum den auch nicht^^


----------



## Philipp23 (14. Juli 2008)

Hab da ein Video. Was zeigt wie wichtig spriests eigentl. sind ! Ach hups falsches forum ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNbFYSXON6Q...feature=related


----------



## Genker (14. Juli 2008)

nice erklärt^^
schau auch grad rein, wirklich toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (14. Juli 2008)

Find ich super, dass du dir damit soviel Mühe gemacht hast, wenn mein Rechner wieder richtig läuft werde ich das unbedingt ausprobieren. Super Arbeit *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Juli 2008)

Respekt super Idee ich denke das sollte Blizz vieleicht mal weiter denken und das für Arena oder BG kämpfe einführen das man sich nach lust und laune mal anschaun kann.


----------



## bluewizard (15. Juli 2008)

gerade eben zu geguckt.
Morgen liegt der. Ich drück euch die Daumen. Hoffe hab morgen Zeit und kanns mir angucken


----------



## Sabaka (15. Juli 2008)

Grüße habe mal versucht ein stream zu machen aber irgendwie funktioniert es net....
Kriege ein bild....


----------



## Isnogud (15. Juli 2008)

Sabaka schrieb:


> Grüße habe mal versucht ein stream zu machen aber irgendwie funktioniert es net....
> Kriege ein bild....



*Kein* Bild meinst du wahrscheinlich denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wenn du mehr Infos hast, kann ich vielleicht helfen... Kein Bild ist wie "Mein Auto springt nicht an" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*hust* Jetzt nur Illidan Trys, heute hoffentlich First Kill *hust*


----------



## Sabaka (15. Juli 2008)

bild hab ich jetzt aber wie kann ich mein live stream aufner internet Seite machen?


----------



## Isnogud (15. Juli 2008)

Sabaka schrieb:


> bild hab ich jetzt aber wie kann ich mein live stream aufner internet Seite machen?



Wenn du im Mogulus Studio eingelogt bist, oben rechts auf "Get Player Widget" klicken. Dort bekommst du den HTML Code, den du auf deiner Seite einbinden musst.


----------



## Sabaka (15. Juli 2008)

hab ich gemacht aber beim live stream steht nur your channel ist now live


----------



## Isnogud (15. Juli 2008)

Dann musst du jetzt mit dem FME anfangen zu streamen. Channelname darf keine Leerzeichen haben.


----------



## Sabaka (15. Juli 2008)

hmm ich hab es so gemacht wie bei deiner anleitung...


----------



## Gorgano (16. Juli 2008)

auf mogulus.com steht die seit minuten "Processing the request. Please wait"
ist das normal das es so lange dauer ?
warte bestimmt schon 20min


----------



## Isnogud (16. Juli 2008)

Gorgano schrieb:


> auf mogulus.com steht die seit minuten "Processing the request. Please wait"
> ist das normal das es so lange dauer ?
> warte bestimmt schon 20min



Nein. Am besten Browsercache löschen und nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Gorgano (16. Juli 2008)

OK es geht jetzt.

wie kann man sich de Livestream anschaun ?


----------



## xXeniosx (16. Juli 2008)

keylogger :>


----------



## Isnogud (16. Juli 2008)

Ne, mit nem Keylogger kannste des net gucken.

www.mogulus.com/deinchannelnamehier


----------



## Gorgano (17. Juli 2008)

hab jetzt im adobe encoder bild 
aber auf www.mogulus.com/channel nicht ? 

im mogulus studio ist die kamer aktiviert 

was muss ich machen damit ich bild auf   www.mogulus.com/channel   bekomme ?


----------



## Arikros (17. Juli 2008)

Wooh, alles funzt, ratet mal wer nen Live Stream hat und ihn kaum benutzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergmotus (20. Juli 2008)

Echt Coool ich habe mir jetzt auch einen Live Stream eingerichtet, muss aber noch ne bissl dran Pfeilen


Fettes Thx


----------



## Rockter (20. Juli 2008)

Jo Danke Isnogud .. DU bist die Beste *ggg*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juli 2008)

geiel anleitung 
werd ich mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haargel (30. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir jetzt zwar noch keinen Livestream länger anschauen können, mich interessiert jetzt aber, ob zwischendurch auch Werbung eingeblendet wird? .. Ich meine sowas grad hier im Thema gelesen zu haben. Hab jetzt aber gerade keine Zeit nocheinmal durchzuschauen, weil ich auf Arbeit bin :-P ..

Also ich find du hast das wirklich prima gemacht und ich werd gleich heute Abend versuchen, mir selbst einen Stream einzurichten.

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe ist, warum es schwieriger ist ein Widescreenbild zu streamen?! .. 

Was mich auch interessiert ist was für Systemanforderung gegeben sein müssten, wenn ich ein 16:10 Bild in ca. der FPS und Auflösung streamen würde, wie du das tust.

Also mein System ist folgendes:

Athlon X2 3800 + EE
Geforce 7600 GS
3 GB DDR2 RAM

16 Mbit Leitung

Sollte das Wichtigste sein.

Vielen Dank! :-)


----------



## Kintaro221 (5. August 2008)

Hallo, ich habs gerade versucht WoW zu streamen, und habe alles nach Tutorial gemacht,
Leider macht Adobe Media Encoder nicht wirklich mit ich hab hier mal die Log Datei:


```
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:26 : Selected video input device: VHScrCap
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:27 : Selected audio input device: SoundMAX HD Audio
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:46 : Primary - Connected
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:49 : Primary - Stream Status: Success
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:49 : Primary - Stream Status: NetStream.Publish.Start
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:49 : Session Started
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:50 : Video Encoding Started 
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:50 : Video Encoding Stopped
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:50 : Session Stopped
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:50 : Session Started
Tue Aug 05 2008 22:56:50 : Session Started
```

grüsse kintaro221


----------



## Isnogud (10. August 2008)

Kintaro221 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habs gerade versucht WoW zu streamen, und habe alles nach Tutorial gemacht,
> Leider macht Adobe Media Encoder nicht wirklich mit ich hab hier mal die Log Datei:
> 
> 
> ...



Laut dem Log ist alles in Ordnung. Du müsstest dein Problem schon beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isnogud (10. August 2008)

haargel schrieb:


> Was mich auch interessiert ist was für Systemanforderung gegeben sein müssten, wenn ich ein 16:10 Bild in ca. der FPS und Auflösung streamen würde, wie du das tust.
> 
> 
> 16 Mbit Leitung



Entscheiden ist der tatsächliche Upload der dir zur Verfügung steht. www.speedtest.net und Ergebnis posten oder einfach ausprobieren, dann wirst du sehen ob es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 16:10 Bild sagt nichts über die Auflösung aus btw... mogulus optimiert auf 4:3. Der Rest steht eigentlich in der ausführlichen Anleitung.


----------



## ReVert (10. August 2008)

also ich hab mir alles eingerichtet

ehm der channel heißt revert

und wenn ich dann bei dem adobe ding auf start drücke steht im log:

Sun Aug 10 2008 23:06:33 : Selected video input device: VHMultiCam
Sun Aug 10 2008 23:23:40 : Video size changed.
Sun Aug 10 2008 23:26:50 : Primary - Connection failed
Sun Aug 10 2008 23:26:50 : Failure to connect to primary server. Please verify that your Server URL, application name is valid and your internet connection is working and retry.
Sun Aug 10 2008 23:28:05 : Primary - Connection failed
Sun Aug 10 2008 23:31:49 : Primary - Connection failed
Sun Aug 10 2008 23:33:44 : Primary - Connection failed

ich glaub wie ich das gelesen habe is der fehler in der url so schreib ich die url:

rtmp://fme.mogulus.com/mogulus/revert/username=revert/password=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/isAutoLive=true


----------



## Sinfallon (19. August 2008)

Warum bleibt im Adobe Flash Media Encoder das Bild bei mir schwarz? Welche programme muss ich alle offen haben?


----------



## gijoke (25. August 2008)

erstmal dickes thx, isno !


nun habe ich jedoch noch ein paar probleme:


1) mogu sagt "channel is now live", aber trotz verbindung mit fme 2.0 (vorher 2.5 versucht) kommt kein bild...

2) bild kommt nur, wenn ich direkt in mogu die vhscrcap auswähle, bloss dann kann man sich ja fme sparen 
und hat eine miese quali

3) diese "externe quelle" wird mir trotz fme 2.0 nicht angezeigt

4) bei 1Mbit upload würde ich gerne mit 650 kbps und 1024x768 das optimum an qualität und frames rauskitzeln, welche einstellungen empfiehlt ihr mir ?

alles in allem gute tutorial, aber leider happerts bei mir noch irgendwo.

gruß und thx im vorraus


----------



## Reavel (30. August 2008)

Hey, Leute! 
Danke für die coole Anleitung! Wenn ihr mal Bock auf Warcraft 3 oder später auch WAR habt , schaut mal rein:

http://www.mogulus.com/flameinc


----------



## mampfel (30. August 2008)

Sieht echt nice aus reavel.

Qualität ist auch super. mal schauen ob du skill hast   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reavel (30. August 2008)

mampfel schrieb:


> Sieht echt nice aus reavel.
> 
> Qualität ist auch super. mal schauen ob du skill hast
> 
> ...




Thx, ich spiel jetzt mal ne runde Footmen , also wer Lust hat einfach mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isnogud (30. August 2008)

ReVert schrieb:


> also ich hab mir alles eingerichtet
> 
> ehm der channel heißt revert
> 
> ...



Problem inzwischen behoben? Ansonste poste mal einen Screenshot von den Settings, vielleicht ist da irgendwo was verrutscht? Oder du hast eine FW die das blockiert?


----------



## Isnogud (30. August 2008)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Warum bleibt im Adobe Flash Media Encoder das Bild bei mir schwarz? Welche programme muss ich alle offen haben?



Der Channel- und Streamname darf weder sonder- noch Leerzeichen haben.


----------



## Isnogud (30. August 2008)

gijoke schrieb:


> erstmal dickes thx, isno !
> 
> 
> nun habe ich jedoch noch ein paar probleme:
> ...



1 - Sieh ein Beitrag weiter oben.
2 - Siehe 1
3 - Siehe 2
4 - 650 kbps, 1024x768 WoW Fenster, Videosize im FME 1024x768.


----------



## Lefrondon (30. August 2008)

Eine super Anleitung, Isnogud!

Wird sicherlich vielen helfen... schade eigentlich das mein inet so lahm ist^^


----------



## Aratosao (30. August 2008)

Wow, Super!
Da steckt arbeit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder iss scho? Öhh...

Lg Ara


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (30. August 2008)

los reavel start mal nen neues game will mitzocken^^


----------



## Reavel (30. August 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> los reavel start mal nen neues game will mitzocken^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd jetzt glaub ich jeden Abend nen Wc3 Stream machen.... Mal sehen

Eine Frage an Isnogud: Wenn ich WC3 spiele, gibt es auf dem Stream ab und zu ein schwarzes Flackern. Woran kann das liegen und was kann ich dagegen tun? Ist nur bei dem Spiel so.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (30. August 2008)

und kein sound nicht vergessen


----------



## Reavel (30. August 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> und kein sound nicht vergessen



Achja. stiimmt ! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reavel (31. August 2008)

Kann mir keiner helfen oder schon alle am schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isnogud (31. August 2008)

Reavel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das passiert leider bei Spielen im Vollbildschirmmodus.


----------



## DasKonsortium (2. September 2008)

Erstmal /push für die Anleitung super gemacht!

Aber leider habe ich ein Problem:

der VHScrCap spinnt bei mir irgendwie (?)
Sobald ich den adobe flash player aufmache geht auch alles, nur es kommt kein Bild oder ähnliches. Es kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem öffnet sich dann ein großes Fenster von VHScrCap, aber dies ist auch nur schwarz und leer...
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Mondryx (6. September 2008)

Hab mir jetzt einen Stream eingerichtet, läuft auch wunderbar. Was mich nur nervt ist folgendes: Immer wenn ich ein Programm starte geht das VH Mutli Cam Studio auf. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Isnogud (6. September 2008)

DasKonsortium schrieb:


> Erstmal /push für die Anleitung super gemacht!
> 
> Aber leider habe ich ein Problem:
> 
> ...



Poste mal nen Screen von deinen Settings.


----------



## Isnogud (6. September 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einen Stream eingerichtet, läuft auch wunderbar. Was mich nur nervt ist folgendes: Immer wenn ich ein Programm starte geht das VH Mutli Cam Studio auf. Was kann ich da machen?



http://hmelyoff.lgg.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36

Ich werde heute mal das VHScrCap Only Programm online stellen.


----------



## DasKonsortium (6. September 2008)

> Poste mal nen Screen von deinen Settings.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmal^^ dachte dieses Thema wurde schon vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (6. September 2008)

Sticky!


----------



## Isnogud (6. September 2008)

DasKonsortium schrieb:


> Danke nochmal^^ dachte dieses Thema wurde schon vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit 100 kbps wirst du nicht weit kommen. 350 sollten es mindestens sein. FPS am besten auf 15.

Kannst du nicht "VHScrCap" als Quelle auswählen?


----------



## DasKonsortium (6. September 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Mit 100 kbps wirst du nicht weit kommen. 350 sollten es mindestens sein. FPS am besten auf 15.
> 
> Kannst du nicht "VHScrCap" als Quelle auswählen?





ok danke, jetzt zeigt er schonmal ein bild^^
werde es gleich mal in wow testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (6. September 2008)

cool thx


----------



## Philipp23 (6. September 2008)

Das würd ich auch gerne machen ! Bin aber viel zu schüchtern (hihiih hi hi ihihih )! Und mit meinem Össi dialekt. Wird das e nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (6. September 2008)

WOW viel Arbeit 
---------> /sticky


----------



## Spectrales (6. September 2008)

Ui, das sind aber viele Posts..

Werd mich mal ausführlicher damit beschäftigen *g*



Philipp23 schrieb:


> Das würd ich auch gerne machen ! Bin aber viel zu schüchtern (hihiih hi hi ihihih )! Und mit meinem Össi dialekt. Wird das e nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst ja nix reden.. Musik tuts auch. *g*


----------



## Mondryx (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich diesen Befehl, der in dem einem Thread angegeben ist, ausführe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## games3000 (9. September 2008)

Hi,

1) tolle Anleitung.

2) Wie kann ich Sound streamen? Es funktioniert zwar auch das ich das Mic. an die Lautsprecher halte aber ich möchte das ohne Mic. machen. Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg games3000


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

=) war bisjetzt bei jedem live auftritt von dir bzw. euch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffelee (9. September 2008)

Ein traum! Wirklich wunderbar geschrieben. 

Dickes thx

/vote4sticky


----------



## Couscous (10. September 2008)

/push 

sogar der Luxemburger hat es geschafft, thx Isnogud! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hey Isno, bei mir hat soweit alles geklappt, einzige Problem ist das nur ein Teil des Bildschirmes recordet wird, hab mehrmals die verscheidenen Etapen durch geschaut, find aber nicht den fehler.

mfg Couscous


----------



## Luja123 (17. September 2008)

n1 arbeit


----------



## Raveless (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Danke für das super Tutorial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe leider ein Problem und zwar wird das Ausgabebild von meinem PC nur total klein dargestellt (siehe www.zebandt.com).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wodran kann das liegen, denn IMHO macht das SO keinen Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Urka (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir kommt ein schwarzes bild ._.

Man brauch doch dafuer keine Cam/Kamera oder ?

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT/ sound hoert man!

EDIT2/ Jetzt sieht man was, aber total klein o0 moechte es gerne größer haben

EDIT3/Jetzt hab ich es größer bekommen ,aber man sieht nur die haelfte :/

EDIT4/Habs jetzt groß genug nur ich muss erst mit der maus nach rechts/link/oben/unten lenken ,damit man auf dem Stream es auch sieht ,also man sieht nur einen kleinen bereich und wenn ich jetzt nach rechts lenke mit der maus sieht man nur das rechts^^


----------



## Cloze (24. Oktober 2008)

Phat ;p Ty


----------



## Turgon! (28. Oktober 2008)

joa sieht nett aus wenn ich heute von der Arbeit komme werd ich das gleich mals austesten. Das dürfte ja auch mit anderen Spielen funktionieren oder?^^

MfG turgon


EDIT: Achso eine frage hab ich da noch. Läuft das ganze auch unter Windows Vista 64 Bit? wäre gut wenn ich das weis und nicht alles umsonst machne ( gibt öfters mal probleme mit vista bzw der 64 bit version deswegen frage ich)


----------



## trowman (28. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die super Anleitung... bei mir hat alles geklappt =)


----------



## nosmoke (29. Oktober 2008)

geil   muss ich auch mal ausprobieren    zu schade das ichmit multiboxen schon aufgehört hab   sonst könnt das n knüller werden   smokes multiboxshow ^^


----------



## René93 (29. Oktober 2008)

Thx sehr nützlich!


----------



## Merlok (11. November 2008)

Der Guide ist klasse dass muss man dem TE lassen, allerdings wird dieses ich nenne es mal rumgefriemel überflüssig. Denn mittlerweile kann das doch recht bekannte Tool X-Fire auch Livestreams erzeugen.

Quelle: http://www.xfire.com/about_live/


----------



## Isnogud (11. November 2008)

Inzwischen ja. Aber zuschauen geht nur mit extra PlugIn. Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (12. November 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Inzwischen ja. Aber zuschauen geht nur mit extra PlugIn. Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Außerdem ist do-it-yourself doch lustiger ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. November 2008)

VH Screen Capture Driver geht nicht zum installieren bei mir.

Es kommt immer:

 ---------------------------
16-Bit-MS-DOS-Teilsystem
---------------------------
C:\DOKUME~1\HP_BES~1\Desktop\VHSC_I~1.EXE
Die NTVDM-CPU hat einen ungültigen Befehl entdeckt.
CS:0f97 IP:e3c7 OP:63 b7 14 00 00 Klicken Sie auf "Schließen", um die Anwendung zu beenden.
---------------------------
Schließen   Ignorieren   
---------------------------


Bei beiden schließt sich es.

Bitte eien Nachricht mir senden wenn jemand eine Lösung hat!


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. November 2008)

Sorry für doppelpost.


----------



## Isnogud (16. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> VH Screen Capture Driver geht nicht zum installieren bei mir.
> 
> Es kommt immer:
> 
> ...




Welches Windows benutzt du? Hast du Adminrechte? Wo hast du die VHSusw.exe heruntergeladen? Was ist NTVDM-CPU?


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. November 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Welches Windows benutzt du? Hast du Adminrechte? Wo hast du die VHSusw.exe heruntergeladen? Was ist NTVDM-CPU?



Ich benutze Windows Xp Home Edition.
Habe natürlich Adminrechte.
Ich habe es über den Link heruntergeladen wo du in der Anleitung gepostet hast
und was NTVDM-CPU heißt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Isnogud (16. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> und was NTVDM-CPU heißt weiß ich nicht.



Am besten google mal fragen was das ist, denn daran wird es wahrscheinlich liegen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. November 2008)

Isnogud schrieb:


> Am besten google mal fragen was das ist, denn daran wird es wahrscheinlich liegen.



Wikipedia spuckt das hier aus: 

"Die Virtual DOS Machine simuliert eine DOS-Umgebung mit 16-Bit-Adressraum für Programme, die noch nicht mit der Win32-API programmiert wurden. Dadurch können DOS-Programme unter der 32-Bit-Umgebung von Windows ausgeführt werden."

Weiß auch nicht was ich machen muss ...


----------



## FonKeY (26. November 2008)

richtig guter beitrag 

/vote for sticky

ich werde es bei gelegenheit ausprobieren


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. Dezember 2008)

FUnktioniert jetzt perfekt danke!
Aber das Problem ist ,dass mein Pc das nicht packt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (2. Dezember 2008)

Nabend
Ich hab ein Problem.

Bei mir sieht man immer nur einen kleinen Bereich um die Maus rum, aber nie den ganzen Bildschirm.


----------



## Ocian (3. Dezember 2008)

Verschoben da es hier bei der Multiboxinganleitung besser passt.


----------



## wuschel21 (4. Januar 2009)

n1 thx


----------



## Preisrichter (14. Februar 2009)

nice guide...hab ssofort mal geteste funktioniert einwand frei.

n1 

mfg


----------



## Konis (1. März 2009)

Hey, ich hatte mal zwei fragen bezüglich streamen.
Ich habe soweit alles geschafft nur habe ich zwei Probleme:
Wenn ich die Livestream Seite von Mogulus anhabe fängt meine Maus an zu flackern, auch in WoW.
Mein zweites Problem ist das ich gerne in dem Stream nebenbei internet radio laufen lassen würde. Weiss aber nicht wie das funktioniert. 
Kann jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## Zobini (9. März 2009)

Habe ein kleines Prob.

Hab alle Tools instaliert, Acc bei Mogolus erstellt.

Doch jedesmal wenn ich den Media Live Encoder starten will, startet VH Multi Camera Studio - Komme nicht in das Prog (Live Encoder) Rein.

Bin gerad n bisschen verwirrt, kann mir da irgendwer helfen?

LG


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

so Leid es mir tut, aber ich bezweifel, dass du hier noch Hilfestellung bekommen wirst...da musst du dich wohl selbst auf die Suche machen oder dem TE eine PM schicken.


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein zweifel ich auch die Stickyqualitäten dieses Threads an .. aber naja (:

*edit*
Okay, die Qualitäten hat er, die Frage ist ob der Bedarf danach da ist, dass dieser Thread ein Sticky ist?!


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

und ich zweifel an, dass ein Mod deine Antwort liest, da der Thread relativ verstaubt ist. Das müsste man melden. 


Man könnte ja den Thread durch einen anderen Sticky ausgleichen...hmm...da schiel ich mal zum G15-Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaykon (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

hat echt alles super geklappt richtig cool der Thread aber jetzt mein Problem

Wir haben demnächst ein Treffen auf einer Wiese und wollten von dort aus per UMTS unsere Videos Streamen .... haben das man getestet aber komischerweiße kann ich mit dem UMTS Laptop den Stream nicht anschauen und somit konnten wir nicht überprüfen ob wir überhaupt streamen konnten.

Weiß jemadn ob das über UMTS geht ?? 

MfG
Kaykon


----------



## Ratrix (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu Livestream.com

Ich habe alles so gemacht wie im Guide wie es hier in der Sufu beschrieben und jetzt würde ich gerne Wissen wie ich die Kamera im Livestream.com studio sehe weil da wird mir nähmlich nichts angezeigt 

Hier einmal ein paar Screenshots was ich getan habe :


*Auf dem Bild sieht man die Einstellungen bei Adobe Flash Media Encoder*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier links sieht man das ich keine Kamera hinzufügen kann obwoh ich ja im Vorderen Bild schon Connected habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier sieht man das Fenster bei Adobe Flash Encoder 2 ( Encoding Log)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke Vielmals für Die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuietscheEnte22 (10. Juli 2009)

Kann mir ma bitte jemand helfen? 

versuche auch wow zu streamen aber wenn ich wow starte sehe ich dann nur noch meinen desctop auf dem stream. wenn ich wowo in fenster modus mache geht es. was mach ich falsch bzw kann man wowo eigentlich im vollbildmodus streamen?


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Juli 2009)

Also mein Prozessor ist mit den ganzen Programmen (ohne WoW)
schon bei 80-90% Auslastung hab den AMD 4200+ (2x2,2 Ghz)


----------



## CafeNero (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch ein problem undzwar wenn ich bei livestream.com VHScrCap auswähle kackt immer mein firefox ab, kann mir wer sagen woran das liegt


----------



## Naho (30. August 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem mim Flash Media Encoder und zwar sgat mir mein Windows immer, dass der Encoder geschlossen werden muss obwohl er gar nix hat


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Dezember 2009)

Mein Browser stürzt immer bei dem Einstellungsstudio ab wenn da "Kamerazugriff verweigern zulassen" dran steht.

Hab schon Firefox und Chrome benutzt beide stürzen ab wenn ich zulassen drücke.


Außerdem startet sich das Adobe Programm gar nicht :/


----------



## PhenomUndertaker (3. Januar 2010)

(erledigt)


----------



## Marui (28. Januar 2010)

Also ich würd mich da eher für xfire livestream entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist irgendwie praktischer.


----------



## Qenya (9. März 2010)

Find ich super, danke für die tolle Anleitung ... Genau das, was ich für meine Gilde die ganze Zeit suche. *direkt mal ausprobier*


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. März 2010)

Bei mir stürtzt Firefox ab wenn ich bei livestream.com im Studio auf "activate local camera" klicke.

Habe WIndows 7 64 bit erst neu installiert udn war beim alten XP auch schon so.


Außerdem wie soll ich Adobe Media Server starten?


----------



## gbox (27. März 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/draccono




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2010)

Man braucht nru dieses Programm:

http://www.livestream.com/procaster

dann kanns schon losgehen viel einfach als das was hier gepostet wurde.


----------



## Raveless (11. August 2010)

Livestream Icecrown Citadel 25 Heroic (by UndisputeD): http://www.livestream.com/raveless

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marc26 (4. Januar 2011)

klasse anleitung *daumen hoch*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

aber völlig veraltet. einfach auf xfire oder livestream.com anmelden, und losstreamen, dauert keine 10 min


----------



## Marui (5. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber völlig veraltet. einfach auf xfire oder livestream.com anmelden, und losstreamen, dauert keine 10 min



Genau so sieht es aus. 

Das geht heute einfacher und besser.


----------

